# Nail salon rant



## MAChostage (Apr 22, 2011)

First, let me preface this rant with the statement that I know that not all nail salons and nail techs are bad.  But I'm noticing a really negative set of trends and lately I could just scream.  Please allow me to get this off my chest.  Nail techs:  you are more than welcome to chime in!

  	I've been getting my nails done for at least 20 years now.  I've got long natural nails that I have an acrylic overlay added to.  I enjoy going to get my bi-weekly fills and my regular pedicures.  It's an indulgence that I look forward to but it's becoming more of a chore anymore.  Like many people, I go to Asian owned/run salons, because that's pretty much the only choice that many of us have anymore.  Like most cities, there's one of these salons on every corner.  Since they're in such abundance, I feel that this is a major part of the problem.  Lately I've bounced from salon to salon for the following reasons:



 		The techs at these places act like they're in some mad rush.  No one seems to take their time anymore to do a quality job.  It seems to be all about the money, herd as many customers as you can through in the least amount of time.  They no longer care if you're satisfied with the job or not, because they constantly have an influx of new people. 	
 		TAKE OFF ALL MY OLD NAIL POLISH, dammit!  More and more I'm going in and the tech will do a half-ass job of taking off my old nail polish and, if not caught/corrected, will just do a fill over spots of old polish, forever sealing it in.  They obviously see it, but don't give a freak. 	
 		Speaking of taking off all my old nail polish, when you let the remover seep underneath my nail, taking some of the old polish with it, why on earth would you let me get out of your chair and leave your salon without cleaning up the mess you've caused underneath my nail?  Don't you even care about the quality of your own work?  Oh, that's right, you've got a bevy of new fools coming in daily and aren't worried about retaining faithful customers! 	
 		So you only apply the product to the base of the nail (at the cuticle) when performing a fill now?  I guess you're trying to use the least amount of product possible. 	
 		Why don't you use a base coat?  I've NEVER understood this!  Some salons will use a base coat on the toes when doing pedicures, but you won't find them using one on fingers.  Gotta keep time spent with a customer to a minimum, I guess! 	
 		Why the attitude when I point out something I don't like or that was overlooked (like the old polish you're about to fill over).  I'm a paying customer, and I have a right to let you know when there's something that isn't to my satisfaction -- without your nasty and offended attitude. 	
 		Speak English in front of your English speaking customers.  If you are in the salon with no customers and want to speak in your native tongue that's fine, but I consider it rude when you insist on sitting there talking around me.  It's unprofessional, IMO. 	
 		Don't sit and gab on the phone on personal calls when you're working on customers.  Again, it's unprofessional and this is MY time. 	
 		Your old uncle/dad/mother, whomever, is rude to customers and talks to them any kind of way and you allow it.  I'm told this is cultural, that children/younger people never correct their elders.  Forget that!  It's bad for business. 	
 		If you start with me don't switch me over to another tech because your "appointment" just arrived or because you want to go eat or smoke.  Finish the job! 
 
  	I'm really frustrated, folks, if you can't already tell.  And it seems like things are just getting worse and worse.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

oh wow, yeah some of those issues are just really bad service. no matter what store or establishment you work in you should always be curtious to your customer and pay attention to their needs.  not cool! i have never had a mani or pedi before so no clue what things are like in the uk!


----------



## mayflower (Apr 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh wow, yeah some of those issues are just really bad service. *no matter what store or establishment you work in you should always be curtious to your customer and pay attention to their needs.*  not cool! i have never had a mani or pedi before so no clue what things are like in the uk!


	so true!

  	I get where your frustration comes from, even though I've never had a mani or pedi either, I imagine it's supposed to be some kind of treat or just some time to relax for you, something to make you feel good. It's really shitty that you've had such bad experiences.. and running from one salon to the next all the time trying to find someone who does it right is a whole new stress level by itself! The thing that comes to my mind is my hairdresser odyssee, ending in me eventually cutting my own hair :/  I really hope you find a salon that cares about their customers.

  	ps - at least i know now what to look out for when I decide to get my nails done somewhere! thanks for that


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

mayflower said:


> so true!
> I get where your frustration comes from, even though I've never had a mani or pedi either, I imagine it's supposed to be some kind of treat or just some time to relax for you, something to make you feel good. It's really shitty that you've had such bad experiences.. and running from one salon to the next all the time trying to find someone who does it right is a whole new stress level by itself! *The thing that comes to my mind is my hairdresser odyssee, ending in me eventually cutting my own hair *:/  I really hope you find a salon that cares about their customers.
> 
> ps - at least i know now what to look out for when I decide to get my nails done somewhere! thanks for that


	omg?! seriously?!


----------



## mayflower (Apr 24, 2011)

seriously. it worked out a couple of times, the last time (I tried doing short-ish layers while keeping my hair long) it didn't. My curling iron is now my best friend and I know it'll grow out


----------



## elloveeeee (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my...I have to say as a Nail Tech _this_ kills me! I completely understand where your rant comes from, I too have said many of the same things. The best advice I can give you is don't give up! Don't you have any salons in the area with a nail tech, instead of a nail salon? Sometimes you may have to pay a little extra but the end result is usually worth it.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 24, 2011)

@elloveeeee:  It is virtually impossible to find a nail tech in my area, in the sense that you mentioned (I assume you mean like one who is set up in a hair salon or otherwise just working solo).  The last time I had one I wasn't with her long.  She did a fantastic job on my nails the first and second times I went to see her.  I guess by the third visit she felt like she "had" me by then and when I arrived she handed me cotton and remover and told me to remove my own polish while she went outside to smoke!  Her work went downhill from there.  God knows I *wish* I could find someone, I don't mind paying for quality work!


----------



## elloveeeee (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats's terrible and I'm sorry that you had to go through that! I can't imagine anyone trying to run a business and keep clientele that way. Maybe I'm just old fashioned but I've always treated clients with respect and try to make their visits relaxing and enjoyable, not get them in and out as fast as I can to make a quick buck. Have you ever tried looking in the art gallery section on Nailsmagizine.com? Most of the artist's profiles list the salon they work in and where, that might help you find someone close to your area that actually cares and enjoys their work. A trip to the salon should be enjoyable and I hope you find somewhere that will treat you well!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 25, 2011)

tts really horrible.. i stay in singapore (in Asia) so all salons I visit are Asians. Bt the service is excellent here. They will remove the old polish and clean the cuticles.. Most of the times, I even get a nice hand massage before they start painting.. I find all these things are necessary to produce a quality service. I hate that some people try to take the fast way out.. tsk tsk..


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 28, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> tts really horrible.. i stay in singapore (in Asia) so all salons I visit are Asians. Bt the service is excellent here. They will remove the old polish and clean the cuticles.. Most of the times,* I even get a nice hand massage before they start painting*.. I find all these things are necessary to produce a quality service. I hate that some people try to take the fast way out.. tsk tsk..


  	oh that sounds lovely!


----------



## SarahSceneKids (Oct 26, 2011)

My friend went to one of those once, and she had like, kind of nubby short nails.
  	And she was paraded around the salon, as the lady held her hand out to all the techs talking in their native language on how bad her nails looked
  	ITS SO RUDE


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

That's some really shocking customer service there! As a professional nail tech I can totally see were you're coming from and I suggest you complain next time they treat you in that way, it's disgusting. Sadly I've seen this attitude too well within the company I work for, it makes me angry and sad that people, who should take pride in their work just don't give a shit anymore.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for all your input, everyone!  I did want to update this old thread to say that within the past 3 months I've located a salon that I am having luck with thus far.  The first two times I went I unfortunately got a tech (the same one each time) who was guilty of a lot of the things I ranted about in my original post, but on my third visit the salon's co-owner (a guy) did a fabulous job on my nails and maintained a professional attitude the entire time.  Since that day I make appointments, and only with him.  I hope this lasts!


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 11, 2012)

I totally get where you're coming from and sympathize, OP. I've given up going to nail salons to get a bad job and then have to pay for it.


----------

